# The Vendees



## hero (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi, could anyone let me know of any lovely sites in the Vendees and the best way to get there, we want to go end of june.also we love the beach.thanks Matt and Ang.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

Morning Matt and Ang, 
We have been through or to the area many times. If you want big sites there are some great examples with fantastic water slides if you have kids. On the outskirts of the region there are some nice aires, worth a visit to green Venice and definitely go to Ile de Re.


----------



## hero (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks for that will look out for those places.Regards Matt


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

La Rochelle is gorgeous any time of year and if you have bikes get over to Ile de Re. 100km of bike routes and only 23km end to end


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi we love this area and have done it many times, all around St Jean du Monts is lovely for cycling and you can get to many places of interest from there, happy holiday
Margaret


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We stayed at the aire at Vincent Sur Jard - 5 mins walk to a lovely beach and aire is €5pn water bourne and couple of hours of leccy if you need it. Not much in the village but if you just stopping for a night then its ideal for the beach. Follow the signs for the tennis court.

Greenie


----------



## arty23 (May 20, 2005)

Possibly a touch early for you but the ccc have a rally at Le Pin Parasol from the 7th to the 30th June.A really good site close to several resorts and overlooking a beautiful lake.


----------



## sunshinebus (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi we love the vendee area, we found le tranch very good  2 free aires just out side the town and an easy drive to some great beaches for the daytime, the loire valley a good way to get there too. enjoy


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

endorse la tranch & il de re also isle de nourmoitier , went over this region in june this year, spent 3 nights on an acsi card site at jard sur le mer recharching and swimming etc, should have been 30 euros got it for 15 euros, les escuriels i think 5 star site 2 pools etc .
spent a few day's on aire at la tranch at la phare [lighthouse] 50 yard walk to the beach ,, also spent a few day's on a parking spot at st hillaire details on the site database but that is a sand dune away from the beach and wooded dog walk's behind you , there are about three aires on noirmoitier i found the best to be the free one by the marina again front wheels on the beach ,
sure you'll have fantastic time , enjoy


----------



## 120520 (Feb 18, 2009)

Any recommendations on Ile de Re? - would like to be near or on a nice beach for the kids.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

take a look here
chapter


----------

